
Why are India's top judges doubting each others' sanity? - happy-go-lucky
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-39778698
======
fellellor
India's judiciary, while vital and beneficial, is also extremely entrenched,
at times quite unpredictable and bizarre.

In fact if you go by the definition of deep state, Indian judiciary might be
cited as a good example of it. Except it's not a secret conspiracy, but a well
known clusterfuck.

As for this one judge, it's likely that he is mentally unstable. It's also
equally likely that there is some truth to what he is accusing the other
judges of. Both those propositions need not be mutually exclusive.

------
maskedinvader
Boggles my mind this is even allowed to happen, its one thing if he is a
whistle blower judge with evidence for his claims, totally another if he has a
history of unsubstantiated allegations against other judges. They better find
him guilty of contempt of court throw the book at him.

~~~
praneshp
He already took precautions against someone throwing the book at him:
[http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/calcutta-hc-
judge-c...](http://www.hindustantimes.com/india-news/calcutta-hc-judge-cs-
karnan-says-sc-warrant-against-him-unconstitutional-motivated/story-
UonAYbnGmcgsscoJ9J8m2M.html)

